# Power steering fluid specs? mk4 jetta 2.0l



## xxremy (Apr 28, 2011)

Power steering fluid specs?
Looking to find out any alternatives for a 2.0 power steering fluid. Factory specs for hydraulic fluid that cannot be found at auto zone / common auto shops. I just got an inspection on my car and was failed because my power steering fluid level was slightly low. The hydraulic fluid needed could only be found at a European shop sold for $40. 
Before I bought this I wanted to know if there were any other acceptable fluids I could use.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

xxremy said:


> Power steering fluid specs?
> Looking to find out any alternatives for a 2.0 power steering fluid. Factory specs for hydraulic fluid that cannot be found at auto zone / common auto shops. I just got an inspection on my car and was failed because my power steering fluid level was slightly low. The hydraulic fluid needed could only be found at a European shop sold for $40.
> Before I bought this I wanted to know if there were any other acceptable fluids I could use.
> Thanks for any help.


you need either then fluid from the dealer (green)
or LHM+ (green), which is also used for citroens rolls royce etc 

never ever use red ATF fluid. it will eat your o-rings, causing premature failure of parts and leakage


----------

